# Marshall JCM-900 4100 Hi Gain Head - More



## hessian101

*For sale is an upgraded Marshall JCM900 100 Watt, Hi gain, Dual reverb head. 

The output transformer was replaced with a JCM 800 spec model- which Greatly improved the reliability of the amp- the factory transformer was junk. 

It features 2 channels (both with reverb and master volume) an effects loop, has switchable output power(100W or 50W), and a impedance switch (8 ohms or 16 ohms). 

It has brand new Preamp tubes- 1 tung sol 12ax7, 1 Penta labs 12ax7, and 1 EH 12AX7 (great sounding combo in this amp, bought off dougstubes), and newer Poweramp tubes- a quad of Sovtek 6L6's. Channel 1 is voiced vintage, with tones that range from clean to a bluesy overdrive, and Channel 2 is more modern sounding and much higher gain- Kinda like a midscooped JCM 800 with some extra saturation. It sounds very similar to Children of Bodom's tone IMO. It still has the 'Marshall Sound', though. 

The tolex has some tears along the bottom and back edges- Other than the tolex/exterior wear, it is in great condition. I just took it in to the shop for a check up- every thing works as it should. 

I am Asking $600 + shipping, Continental US. I have taken pictures, and made a few recordings with the amp- PM me if you want pic/clips, or have any questions. 

*Also For sale- Line 6 Pocket Pod- Mint, includes USB cable, Original box, and papers. 

Features- 
-Fully functional and adjustable tuner 
-300 presets
-32 amp models
-16 different cab models
-digital Effects
-mic/cab emulation
-about the size of a small digital camera

It runs off of AAA batteries,or an adaptor. It didnt come with the adaptor, so I have been using batteries. I will probably end up buying this again, but for now, I need funding for an amp. 

Asking $75 Shipped.


----------



## hessian101

I have finally gotten to taking some pictures. The tolex is in okay shape- All the big damage is unseeable. Other than the big tears along the bottom, there are a bunch of little scrapes here and there. If you felt like re-doing the outside, it would cost about $75 in materials/parts (tolex, corner caps, etc). 

Here is the link to the Clip-

JCM900-4100-SM57-ARTTUBEMP.wav

And here are teh pics-

Front-





Side- Front-





Knobs-





Knobs/switches-





Top-





Rear top-





Tolex damage 1-





Tolex damage 2-





Back/Bottom-





Rear panel-





Rear panel w Flash- (3 12AX7 preamp tubes, 4 6L6 power tubes)


----------



## Recognize

How much would it be for you to ship it to Cali?


----------



## ZeppmanR

Check you PM's


----------

